# Using soil/dirt as Red Footed Tortoise bedding?



## tortoise-kid (Jul 27, 2010)

I just want to make sure soil from Lowe's was safe for my tortoise before I put it in his enclosure.
Thanks


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 27, 2010)

Just read the ingredients. You don't want any additives, fertilizers or fillers.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jul 27, 2010)

The only thing about soil to keep in mind is that it does have/will provide 'homes' for bugs, etc.

NERD


----------



## Candy (Jul 27, 2010)

I guess we should ask you first whether it's going indoors or outdoors? I buy the organic soil (Miracle Grow) for my tortoises.  How old is your tortoise?


----------



## tortoise-kid (Jul 27, 2010)

Candy said:


> I guess we should ask you first whether it's going indoors or outdoors? I buy the organic soil (Miracle Grow) for my tortoises.  How old is your tortoise?


My tortoise is about 1 1/2 years old.


----------



## Madkins007 (Jul 27, 2010)

My experience with 'soil only' is that it is heavy, muddy/dirty, sticky, and packs down to a hard mass. I personally prefer a 'lighter' mix with sand, organic material, etc. in it.

As far as which soil, my Home Depot carries some semi-generic bagged topsoil that has nothing else in it that I like.


----------



## goReptiles (Jul 30, 2010)

Lowes has a plain topsoil that's about 1.40 a bag. I forget the brand, but it's the cheapest stuff they have. I used it to re-fill my outdoor enclosure. 

Miracle Grow usually has something in it; I've never seen any Miracle Grow without any additive, even the organic stuff.


----------



## Missy (Jul 30, 2010)

I would not use Miracle grow, the cheep top soil with no additives is better and you can mix in other stuff according to your torts needs.


----------



## dolfanjack (Jul 30, 2010)

Get a good quality soil, the last I bought was "top soil" from wal-mart. I tought top soil was dirt but in this case it was decomposed bark.


----------

